# Marinating Steak in Wine to Reduce Cancer-causing Chemicals?



## Vigneron/XpressFill (Jul 9, 2009)

Just saw this article discussing the benefits of marinating your steak in wine or beer before cooking it to reduce cancer-causing chemicals that result from frying it. Interesting! Anyone have any more information on this? 

I found the article in the Telegraph from UK.


----------



## junit83 (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure about cancer reducing... but wine is fantastic in cooking..... Marinading... reductions... sauces... As a chef... adding wine to most "anything" makes it better! notice i put anything in quotes.


----------



## Woodbee (Jul 10, 2009)

Fried steak? No thank you.


----------



## junit83 (Jul 11, 2009)

You never had chicken fried steak?... its like fried chicken... only steak..... Pretty southern dish... done right... you fall in love..  Any grandmother south of Tenn. should be able to kick out a mean fried steak.


----------



## St Allie (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never liked marinated steak.

preference is for just salt, cracked pepper and grill the steak

Allie


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 27, 2009)

I am with Allie alittle spices and grill it. The chicken fried steak I have had was beef?? With white gravey on it. Good stuff though.


----------



## Nubz (Jul 29, 2009)

junit83 said:


> You never had chicken fried steak?... its like fried chicken... only steak..... Pretty southern dish... done right... you fall in love..  Any grandmother south of Tenn. should be able to kick out a mean fried steak.



mmmm a good chicken fried steak with some decent gravy and a pile of lumpy mashed potatoes

heaven


----------



## heavydrinker (Sep 11, 2009)

I didnt know about this thing considering that I just know that foods rich in antioxidant fight cancer but I didnt know that marinating it with beer or wine can help prevent..But well this is good thing to follow if its really effective


----------



## smurfe (Sep 23, 2009)

In regard to frying steak, I think they mean searing in a skillet. This is actually the most common way of cooking a steak particularly in a restaurant. We normally cook ours like that. Sear it on the stove then place the skillet in the oven a few minutes then remove the steak to a platter and cover with foil and let rest to finish cooking. I do have a grill in the kitchen as well but actually prefer the skillet method over the grill. It does depend upon the cut though. A ribeye has to be grilled. A strip steak or a filet goes in the skillet.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 23, 2009)

smurfe said:


> A ribeye has to be grilled. A strip steak or a filet goes in the skillet.



i dunno. everyone here needs to use the Big Green Egg. it's a smoker/grill. makes the best steak. cook it at 450F or so. we don' marinate them, but i might try that sometime. we do marinate london broil, but not with wine. 

jalapeno wine works great with chicken. especially fajitas. it's also great in chilli. 

my dad is a professional chef, my mom had 9 sisters and 1 brother (she's the oldest), so both of my parents have a whole lot of cooking experience. i'm food spoiled and can't cook very good. i need to learn!

now i'm getting really hungry!!!


----------



## upper (Oct 13, 2009)

Had a little Venison in a Elderberry syrup marinade.Yeppp.....Upper


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 21, 2009)

smurfe said:


> A ribeye has to be grilled. A strip steak or a filet goes in the skillet.




Or you COULD have it like I like it. We used to raise two steers a year for the freezer (six kids and all kind of liked this thing called "food"). My cousin had married a big old backwoods boy who I used to like to hunt and fish with. Good guy. Kind that would help you move. Which we did. A lot. Helped each other move. Even after I got married at the ripe old age of seventeen, I still came out every day and worked the farm to help make sure the lagging younguns didn't get all peaked from not eating and whatnot - long story short, I called Chris up one day, told him I had a steer to drop and asked him if he could meet me the next morning at daylight, as there was a frost forecast. He had never spent much time on a farm, and other than the sackful of squirrels we used to clean and the occasional deer one or the other of us had taken, had never been involved in dressing anything as large as that steer. Told you he was a good guy. 

Anyway, we pulled the trailer down to the feedlot, I got out and dropped that steer with a .22 CCI Mini-Mag between the eyes just like I always did, hooked him up to the winch, drug him on the trailer and hauled him up to the skinning tree. After getting him hooked up to the single tree and hauling him up with block and tackle, I whipped out the skinner and went to work. I had the hide worked down over one hindquarter, and just reached up with that skinner and sliced me off a long shank of fresh beef. What with both hands being busy, I just kind of placed that piece of meat between my front teeth to hold and work on while my hands worked on the steer. I guess it must have been fresh enough to have at *least* a bit of wiggle left in it, because it went into a spasm. It was at this time I heard Chris *all the way at the other end of the house* heading for his truck mumbling obscenities about half dead cows and cannibals. I had to promise to never do that again in order to keep from dressing that steer out alone. lol

Two times Mama watched me like a hawk. One was picking dew berries (more were liable to wind up in me than in the bucket), and boning out meat to grind hamburger (same problem).

Best way for me to cook a steak? Slap it under my shirt, make two armpit farts, and it's well done. lol


----------



## upper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good story,does not get any better than raw meat and farts.Dig-it.....Upper


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 21, 2009)

upper said:


> Good story,does not get any better than raw meat and farts.Dig-it.....Upper


 
I love raw steak, but it really helps if it is a decent cut of meat... when I was a young man, I had a weekend job as a meat cutter in a small meat market... it was my job to bone the meat off of the bones... maybe that's where I picked up my taste for raw meat... make sure it's fresh if you are going to eat it raw.
HB


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 21, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I've never liked marinated steak.
> 
> preference is for just salt, cracked pepper and grill the steak
> 
> Allie



I agree with you Allie. I coat mine with olive oil first, then sprinkle on Montreal steak seasoning, Garlic and cracked pepper and throw it on the grill! Medium rare of course.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 21, 2009)

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with you Allie. I coat mine with olive oil first, then sprinkle on Montreal steak seasoning, Garlic and cracked pepper and throw it on the grill! Medium rare of course.


 
That sounds good too Allie and Wolf... but... for pork, I have to put some of my special recipe rub on the meat... no marinating... just rub.
HB


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 21, 2009)

Hillbilly Bill said:


> I love raw steak, but it really helps if it is a decent cut of meat...
> HB



Man, I just *KNEW* when I came in the door I was gonna like this place!


----------



## dagulskie (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi

Marinating meat in beer or wine greatly reduces the formation of carcinogenic compounds when grilling meat… even up to a 90 percent reduction. Other marinades such as an olive oil, garlic, and lemon juice marinade have shown to reduce the level of compounds as well.n

Food Catering London


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love a good steak, we go to the butcher shop and get some good cuts from there - add a little seasoning and grill it.

I also love country fried steak with white gravy - like said before - more of a southern style dish - but it is good!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

I like mine cooked "Pittsburgh".
If you ask for it in a restaurant and the cook doesn't know... order the chicken. LOL.


----------



## Julie (Aug 23, 2010)

dagulskie said:


> Hi
> 
> Marinating meat in beer or wine greatly reduces the formation of carcinogenic compounds when grilling meat… even up to a 90 percent reduction. Other marinades such as an olive oil, garlic, and lemon juice marinade have shown to reduce the level of compounds as well.n
> 
> Food Catering London



Hi dagulskie,

I see that you made two post but have not mention wine making. Are you into wine making or are you here just to promote your catering business?


----------

